# Boucers / Security Guards



## bermaster (Jan 12, 2009)

When it comes to verbal/physical abuse, do bouncers and security guards have any more rights to harm someone than a regular person? The obvious answer to me is no, but it seems that there is some confusion on the topic.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

There is no confusion about it. They have no more right to manhandle someone than anyone else does.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

No, but any citizen may use reasonable force to detain someone who has committed a crime, until the police arrive. It just better be reasonable, and the person had better have committed the crime.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Unless of course these security guards and or bouncers have been empowered with some authority as either a city special or deputy sheriff.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

bermaster said:


> When it comes to verbal/physical abuse, do bouncers and security guards have any more rights to harm someone than a regular person? The obvious answer to me is no, but it seems that there is some confusion on the topic.


YES but they are strictly regulated by CMR935.777 and are limited to the holds and strikes taught by WWE instructors.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Ouch, But he sure knows how to get about on that Segway


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

**


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

LawMan3 said:


> (all in good fun snipe :t: )


No disclaimer necessary LM....... I can take as much as I dish out. I actually don't wear helmets. I wear condoms like THIS guy:


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

That really made me laugh out loud Sniper...


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks..... All joking aside. Anyone ever see that guy on TV? Blows the baloon up on his head like that and eventually gets his whole body inside ??? If YouTube wasn't blocked here at the Mall I would find a clip. Pure hysteria !!!Save your Def Leppard comments 7 !!!!!!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Did you say Deaf Leopard...


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

bermaster said:


> When it comes to verbal/physical abuse, do bouncers and security guards have any more rights to harm someone than a regular person? The obvious answer to me is no, but it seems that there is some confusion on the topic.


Actually, the legislature is considering adding a new MGL called "The Paul Blart Clause" It would give private security guards and bouncers special privilege to take physical liberties with any offenders who "deserve it." However, they will only be granted this power if they pass the online certificate course being offered by CMPSA.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Sniper's Sig:I am not predjudice but does anyone see the trend here in these booking pix????????










I get it now. If you discount the red faced wannabee Cuban with the red Hawaiian shirt, Nobody's white?


----------

